# No One will answer



## Leeboy (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi
Ive been askin questions and dont seem to be able to get an answer ?

I need 2 know these so I know how to get started.

Here we go again:

>> " How old or what year is a camper when a loan company wont give a loan on it?"


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not in the loaning out money business so this is kinda a guess on my part.  All the answers to your questions come down to what your credit score is. Maybe a call to a lender could better answer the questions you have rather than getting a bunch of guesses from us non-loaning of money people.


----------



## Leeboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Jim, I answered this once already but I dont see the message I sent you.
Ill resend it in short form.
I have the name of 3 managers from 3 dif RVUSA lots. 2 Never answered back and 1 Never called me back. After
I gave him my cell number.
I also have the names 4 dif Chat people that popped on screen @ RVUSA.com, and said those r good questions, We Dont Know the answers but we will get with our super/managers and get u an answer. Hah never heard anything! 
I think Ill juz go to Craigs list and send a Text, I know them people will answer back!
Tkx fir the email back anyway.


----------



## Leeboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Jim, I have an answer now to my post. Seems it has to be approved b4 it goes on screen??
I might have a 50/50 chance of that bein done!? Thats better than gettin an answer from
the others!!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 20, 2012)

Leeboy I dont think it has to be approved before it is posted.  What answer do you want.  I'll guess no dont thinkyou can get a loan with nothing down unless its wort more than you are borring. Like Jim said it all boils down to your credit score.  Give that to us and we might give a more educated guess.  Age want matter if you have a great credit score. Payment under 100 dollars??  Depends on how much you borrow.  Think you are really just rattling our chain LOL.  By the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Leeboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Chelse, Thankx fir the post back. Thankx fir the welcome. For whatever reason, the post didnt get posted. As far as the Loan, before I started L@@Kin fir a camper, I went to bank [BOA], as I was goin to get a new truck, they said No Problem we can set the loan up if you wish.  Then we went to camp in our little camper [1970 scotty,Re-Stored] Its too small, so I wanted a dif one. As far as a loan, yes I can get one. I ask bout the age as Ive seen you can get a real nice camper alot cheaper than the New one, so why not get the same for less, but only a few years old. 
[Is that as clear as mud or what?] The less than $100. ? well maybe that is a dream, who knows. The thing of it is that of the 7 people @ this site, NOONE seem to give a c#@p. Maybe as I didnt want a new camper and they couldnt make more money off the deal? Thankx again fir the welcome, and I do Rattle things, but Not Chains.


----------



## Leeboy (Oct 20, 2012)

No Post for No one wil answer?l

Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.


----------



## Leeboy (Oct 20, 2012)

OK C Nash, Thats the thing I get when I post, now ya can see it fir yourself.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 21, 2012)

Leeboy, I have asked the moderator what you are talking about.  Have I mised a prior post that maybe you were trying to sell?  Why will your last post show?  Guess I am mising something.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello Leeboy - I am the moderator and I did not see any other posts by you that needed to be moderated.  I will check with my programmer to make sure something funny isn't going on with it though.

We do have 4 different RV Financing companies listed on our website here:  http://www.rvusa.com/rv-financing
Have you tried contacting them to get the answers to your questions?  If you'd like to, I will email them personally and ask them to be on the lookout for your email or call.  Let me know.

Finally, this forum is a community of RVers helping one another with questions just like yours.  If they can't help, they try to point them in the right direction to find someone that can help.  So your post that includes, "So if you cant give the answers, I think itd be better if you juz kept OFF the post", is out of line.  Everyone is welcome (except for spammers and scammers).  Thank you.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Cindy


----------

